# Lichtstreifen entfernen, Tonwert richtig angleichen



## xDumbledorex (4. November 2007)

Hallo liebe Photoshopper 

ich hab in der alten Fotokiste meiner Oma gekramt und ein altes Bild gefunden was sehr bearbeitet werden muss....

Die Retusche macht mir ja Spaß, aber an dem Bild verzweifel ich zur Zeit 

Hat jemand von euch nen Tipp wie ich die Lichtstreigen entfernen kann, so dass die farben wieder auf einem Level sind?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Lieben Gruß

Benny


----------



## hierbavida (7. November 2007)

Um Retusche zu üben gibt es bessere Bilder. Dies ist ein Bild vom Filmanfang, mit verwackeltem transportierten Vorlauf und Lichteinfall in den Patronenschlitz. Mit anderen Worten es sind 2 Bilder! Den rechten Bildteil (verwackelte) zB mit Gradationskurve als seperates Bild bearbeiten. Den li. Teil; nur das Gebäude ausschneiden und bearbeiten, im unteren Teil ist eh keine Zeichnung. Den Lichtstreifen: zB. darüberliegende Ebene mit Neutralgrau  und Modus weiches Licht. In dieser Ebene mit weißem oder schwarzem Pinsel aufhellen oder abdunkeln. Deckkraft des Pinsels bei 20...75%.Farbkorrektur wie gewohnt.

Außerdem empfehle ich derartige Bilder vor dem Scan zu reinigen.
 MfG

hierbavida


----------



## xDumbledorex (7. November 2007)

Vielen Dank für deine antwort werde es gleich mal probieren... Hast du ne Idee mit was ich Fotos oder wie hier nen negativ vorher reinigen kann? Soll ich da Alkohol nehmen und gibts da nen Trick oder was spezielles?

Vielen Dank nochmal und nen schönen Abend 

LG

Benny


----------



## hierbavida (7. November 2007)

Auf keinen Fall mit Alkohol reinigen. Bilder haben eine Gelatineschicht und Negative einen Kunststoffträger.
Negativrückseite (glänzende glatte Seite) mit weichem feuchten Leder abstreifen. Ist die Gelatineseite verschmutzt den Streifen etwa 10 Min. Wässern, dabei den Streifen bewegén. Letzte Minute dem Wasser 1 Tropfen Spülmittel zusetzen. Den Film nur am Rand anfassen, Vorsicht die Farbschichten sind jetzt sehr empfindlich. Den Streifen hochkant staubfrei trocknen. Evtl. mit weichem feuchten Leder vorsichtig Wasser abstreifen.

Viel Glück

hierbavida


----------

